

Dominos Pizza Tracking in Real-time using Python - frisco
http://random.noflashlight.com/scripts/dominos.py

======
bprater
The script appears to be a command-line tool where you plug in your telephone
number and it hits a Dominos backend, parses the page and returns the status
of your pizza from oven to delivery.

I'm actually surprised Dominos tracks each pizza with that granularity.

~~~
gravitycop
The competition in the pizza-delivery business is brutal, these days. They
have to adopt every tool to keep pace. In the 1980's, the field was wide open,
and Domino's could afford to slack. Now, the field is packed with strong
competitors such as Papa John's (founded by former Domino's execs), etc.

~~~
wallflower
I have to find my copy of Snow Crash. That beginning of that novel might
foreshadow how cut-throat the pizza delivery business is in the future.

~~~
rudyfink
I gotcha.

"When it gets down to it -- talking trade balances here -- once we've brain-
drained all our technology into other countries, once things have evened out,
they're making cars in Bolivia and microwave ovens in Tadzhikistan and selling
them here -- once our edge in natural resources has been made irrelevant by
giant Hong Kong ships and dirigibles that can ship North Dakota all the way to
New Zealand for a nickel -- once the Invisible Hand has taken all those
historical inequities and smeared them out into a broad global layer of what a
Pakistani brickmaker would consider to be prosperity -- y'know what? There's
only four things we do better than anyone else

 _music_ movies _microcode (software)_ high-speed pizza delivery

...Pizza delivery is a major industry. A managed industry. People went to
CosaNostra Pizza University four years just to learn it. Came in its doors
unable to write an English sentence, from Abkhazia, Rwanda, Guanajuato, South
Jersey, and came out knowing more about pizza than a Bedouin knows about
sand."

~~~
statictype
Man, I miss Stephenson's old writing style.

His newer work is good, but nothing compared to his first few.

------
jah
You can use this python script to order Domino's pizza from the command line:

[http://ryochan7.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/pizza-py-
party-02-r...](http://ryochan7.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/pizza-py-
party-02-release/)

------
mlLK
Wow. This is why I love HN; it's little gems like that make me come out of my
lurk-shell and say _thank you_. This is amazingly simple, which makes me
wonder why I'm writing so much PHP/SQL and not writing code as eloquent as
this.

------
henning
Fantastic! Now if only Domino's pizza didn't taste like wet newspaper
smothered in ketchup.

~~~
thomasmallen
Pizza snob. You know you eat it at meetups.

------
rockbilly
That's pretty awesome. You could probably extend this nicely to send you text
messages when the status changes.

------
iloveyouocean
You may find it amusing to 'surveil' your Dominoes pizza.

But what if Dominoes did the same to you? This is a short animation by the
ACLU, imagining a zero privacy society.
[http://www.aclu.org/pizza/index.html?orgid=EA071904&MX=1...](http://www.aclu.org/pizza/index.html?orgid=EA071904&MX=1414&H=1)

